# Yellow Hair?



## Ashley21 (May 2, 2012)

I have noticed that Yoshi's hair is now slightly yellow in certain areas: on his back and neck and some of his head hair; but underneath the top layer of hair on his body, his tail and legs are stark white. I am thinking maybe it is one of the products I am using? I am using Pure Paws right now - I use the No Rinse spray to brush him out each day - I have tried the conditioning spray once (purple bottle). I use the brightening shampoo, reconstructing shampoo, conditioning moisturizer, and silk cream when I bathe him once a week. Does anyone know what could be causing this and have any recommendations for products to undo this or prevent this?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

A lot of Maltese have a little lemon coloring . Laurel has a little on her ears. It has gotten lighter since she's older(she's 2) but you can still see it. I don't know about a change, however, if your fluff was always white and began to yellow. Someone else will probably know.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Are you saying that yuki's coat was initially all stark white and now has some yellowed areas? Obi has pigmented areas in his coat and on his ears whereas other parts are bright white. I think it's very cute (personal preference) but I know most people like the uniform, very ice white look. If its just the natural pigmentation, there is nothing you can really do to change it and it can lighten over time. If you think it's product build up, I would think it would affect the whole coat, not certain spots. You can try a clarifying shampoo in your rotation- it helps remove all the buildup and makes the coat super clean. Obi's coat looks very bright afterward but it doesn't change the natural pigment. Like paint colors, there are many types of "white."


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

My Bella had a little buff coloring on her ears and two spots on her back. The ears are now pure white but the spots of buff on her back are still there.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

It is probably natural pigmentation. MiMi has a lot of very pale buff color, but it is much more noticeable when it is wet, in bright light, or when I am wearing certain sunglasses. Maybe it was always there, but you didn't notice it right away. I would not think that the Pure Paws products you are using would cause yellowing, but it wouldn't hurt to try a clarifying shampoo as Marisa suggested.

Oh, the buff color is also more apparent in photos than in person.


----------



## Ashley21 (May 2, 2012)

I think his coat was whiter before but it's hard to remember. I'll try the clarifying shampoo and see if that helps. Does Pure Paws have one or does someone have a recommendation for one?


----------



## Ashley21 (May 2, 2012)

Oh I also just read that blue shampoos can yellow the coat - the shampoo I have been using is blue. Maybe this could be the cause? I'll try the CC clarifying shampoo and maybe add in a whitening shampoo once each month.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

It could be just some buff coloring like most maltese have. There is a shampoo from Pure Paws called Factor Zero and it's a nice clarifying shampoo, just used it last night and love it! I also learned from Crystal (Crystal&Zoe) she's a vendor on here to mix 50/50 Pure Paws Ultra No Rinse Colorless Shampoo and the Pure Paws Brightening Shampoo and it really brightens and whitens the coat.


----------

